# Version 2: Bensdorp Cocoa - Chocolate Cherry Cake



## redheelerdog (Sep 3, 2016)

I have to say, the last Bensdorp Cocoa, Chocolate Cherry Cake (V1) was so good I had to make another!

I don't know what it is but I have a blast making these cakes! (smokin a brisket at the same time too) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This cake is toned down slightly from the first, (only two layer vs. three on the No. 1 cake).

Started out with a Betty Crocker Super Moist Chocolate Fudge, and added dark sweet cherries, espresso powder, and pure vanilla extract.













Cake 1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016


















Cake 2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016


















Cake 3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016


















Cake 4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016


















Cake 5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016


















Cake 6.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016






Here is what the bottom side of the cakes look like after baking, look at all those great cherries in there!













Cake 7.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016


















Cake 8.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016






Here is the frosting ingredients, I added some butter milk and cream cheese just to make sure it was edible 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Cake 9.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016






This is the recipe from Kink Arthur, quick, simple and really good.













Cake 10.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016


















Cake 11.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016






Everyone likes the middle layered on thick













Cake 12.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016


















Cake 13.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016






I had only a partial can of cherry pie filling so I added some dark sweet frozen to the top

The light colored ones are the canned and the dark ones are the dark sweet frozen













Cake 14.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016


















Cake 15.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016






Thanks for looking - Money shot to come


----------



## b-one (Sep 3, 2016)

Looks tasty, may I suggest trying brownie mix in place of cake sometime. I'm just not a cake fan but love brownies.


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 3, 2016)

Cake money shots... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Cake 16.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016


















Cake 17.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 3, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2016)

That really looks fantastic, John!

I think I could eat the whole thing.

This is something I will try around the holidays, so that I can give it away & not eat it all.

Point for sure!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 19, 2016)

Well John, I just gotta say that looks GOOD.  I'm going to give it a try.

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 19, 2016)

Awesome John, that looks real tasty man !  :drool


----------



## disco (Sep 21, 2016)

This looks great! I haven't had cake in years and you have inspired me.

Points.

Disco


----------



## tabitha (Oct 6, 2016)

Now I have to tell you something,that is one awesome cake :) It looks delicious,can't wait to try it out.


----------

